# Where Do You Carry????



## czerbe (Dec 24, 2008)

So heres the question... 

Where Do You Carry????

I see people all day on this thread say how they carry there weapon with them always when there at home, on the road, at the park. But I want to know how dedicated you guys and girls are. Do you carry at work, at your parents and friends houses, in church????? Where does the line cross. When do you say I'm going to leave it in the car today?? 

So Where Do You Carry???:smt1099


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

czerbe said:


> So heres the question...
> 
> Where Do You Carry????
> 
> ...


All of the above where legal and won't cost me a job. Where it isn't legal, I leave it locked up in the car.:smt033


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

tekhead1219 said:


> All of the above where legal and won't cost me a job. Where it isn't legal, I leave it locked up in the car.:smt033


+1! :smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

In public, I carry everywhere that I am allowed to by law. If I am out and about and there is some place that I can't carry (restaurant that serves alcohol) then the gun gets locked up in a Center of Mass "safe" in the car.

At home, the gun gets put on right before I put on my watch. It comes off right before I climb into bed.

_Friendly reminder to all: Don't even think of posting anything in this thread that even remotely hints to carrying illegally. Thank you. Have a nice day._:watching:


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

I carry anywhere I legally can. My gun generally goes on when I put on my shoes and stays on until I go to bed. Unfortunately, I can't carry at work due to company policy. My company policy says I can get fired for it even if it is locked up in my car on company property. Hopefully that will get changed by law in Colorado like Florida.
In direct answer to your question, I carry at the store (of course), at friend's houses, at my parent's house, and at church (though as I believe Zhur pointed out, you need to master the "tactical hug" at church! :smt082 ). There are not actually any places locally in Colorado that are posted no carry, just the ones defined by law - courts and schools and such.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Todd said:


> _Friendly reminder to all: Don't even think of posting anything in this thread that even remotely hints to carrying illegally. Thank you. Have a nice day._:watching:


Your Avatar speaks well enough for the observant :smt083 Besides, who'd even think about.......................nvm :smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Growler67 said:


> Your Avatar speaks well enough for the observant :smt083 Besides, who'd even think about.......................nvm :smt023


These threads have a habit of usually bringing out one or two people who like to proclaim that they carry anywhere or places we all know are "Gun Free Zones". Just trying to head off any issues. :smt1099


----------



## mustnggt619 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey Mikej997 your state doesnt have a law against carrying to a place of worship?


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

+2 the above except at home and work it may just be close at hand. I view ccw as a part of my typical daily leave the house wardrobe along with car keys, wallet and cell phone. Aside from legal considerations out of the house is out of the house for me and all destinations are worthy of carry. What and how I carry may be destination situational but not if. The only exception would be were it is prohibitted by law. Fortunately I don't frequent to many places were that is the case.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Any place I legally can. I have it on me or within reach. If I can not take it with me, I lock it up....but that is a rarity.


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

mustnggt619 said:


> Hey Mikej997 your state doesnt have a law against carrying to a place of worship?


Nope. No restrictions unless it is posted by the church.


----------

